# Google- Gut bacteria may cause mood disorders: McMaster researchers - Macleans.ca



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

TG Daily<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Gut bacteria may cause mood disorders: McMaster researchers**Macleans.ca*There's long been speculation that gut disorders like *irritable bowel syndrome* are linked to mood disorders like anxiety and depression. Now, there's much better proof of a connection. *...*Gut Bacteria May Influence Our Personalities: Study<nobr>The Epoch Times</nobr>Anxiety might live in your gut, not in your head<nobr>TG Daily</nobr>Bacteria in Gut Linked to Brain Chemistry, Behavior<nobr>Becker's ASC Review</nobr><nobr>EurekAlert (press release)</nobr> -<nobr>ProHealth</nobr> -<nobr>UPI.com</nobr><nobr>*all 22 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

